# Dry/flakey skin? Advice please!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodle Dry Skin Issues and Top Remedies


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

First you need to rule out fleas snd treat for them if necessary. See a vet if not sure how or not comfortable doing so.

If no fleas, you need to make sure you rinse her well when you give her a shampoo. Maybe give her a rinse now if not sure.

If not a shampoo problem, then it might be the hest in the house, if you started heating because of winter. Try putting fish oil in her food.

Then if not improved, it might be food sensitivities and you need to find her another food. If she’s eating grains, try no grains with a different protein. If she’s on chicken, try beef or another one. Not too much protein. Ask for advice in a good dog food store.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

You might want to try adding a supplement to her diet, like NaturVet Omega Gold Plus Salmon Oil Soft Chews for Dogs .(others may know of a better supplement but that is what I found on line) if you have heat on, add a humidifier to your home. And as the others have said it could be simply all the shampoo not being washed out or an allergy. Since you are feeding grain free that is already good. I would try the supplement before changing her food again..if you find you have to change the food you can get the same food in benson or beef also grain free.


----------



## Nona The Miniature (Nov 9, 2017)

Dear Dechi,

Thank you (and everyone else!) for your very prompt and thoughtful reply! 
I'm certain it's not fleas. We took her to the vet and got her medicine for that.

I only began turning on the heat briefly in the house in the last week and the dry skin started before that. When I've bathed her before (about 1x per week with a sensitive oatmeal shampoo) I'm pretty sure she was rinsed very thoroughly.

I'm guessing it's a food allergy and so I think i'll have to change up the protein today. 

Thank you all again for being so helpful! I absolutely love looking at your cute doggie photos. 

Jason 




Dechi said:


> First you need to rule out fleas snd treat for them if necessary. See a vet if not sure how or not comfortable doing so.
> 
> If no fleas, you need to make sure you rinse her well when you give her a shampoo. Maybe give her a rinse now if not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, there's so much I could write on this but I don't have time. If it isn't a high quality Shannon made with collodial oatmeal, then it actual will be drying. Dogs who react to grains get can react to certain retail oatmeal shampoo. 

I highly suggest supplement. So for example Omega alpha brand makes a nice mixed oil called shiny coat that isn't fishy smelling. You can add coconut oil or ground flax seed. I also prefer nutrify by alpha Omega, it is meant to up the nutrients in dry processed dog food or raw or homemade. There are liquid versions. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Just to help combat the dry flaky skin , you might try this hydrating butter which has really helped Asta's coat. I wrote about it in another thread but repeat here for you.

https://www.chewy.com/warren-london-dog-hydrating-butter/dp/140034


----------



## Nona The Miniature (Nov 9, 2017)

*Hi*

I'm pretty sure I've finally figured it out -- yeast infection! Got an appt tmrw am with the vet.
Anyone have this issue before? Curious how long it generally takes to eradicate.

Hopefully this solves it -- thank you all!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I notice you live in Alameda......I'm in San Diego and I have to ask what flea prevention did you get from the Vet? Unfortunately some of the meds just don't work, as the fleas here in S Calif have become immune to them. To check if you indeed do have fleas, brush her out while on a WHITE sheet or pillowcase then look for those telltale black specs that turn into red blood spots when you dampen them(flea doodoo!) Be aware that if your dog is sensitive, all it takes is one fleabite to set up a dog to itch itself into general hot spots which the dog licks, and then that sets up a skin infection, which is usually yeast! Then as the dog keeps licking, it ingests the skin yeast and now for that dog which may also have food sensitivities it may take a complete overhaul of your dogs diet (non yeast diet) which is a real big challenge!!! So my advice is to first do a through flea check or check for hot spots then look up a yeast free diet if he indeed has yeasty skin!
P.S. Smell his paws...........if they smell like corn chips he has 'Frito Feet' which is a sign of yeast!


----------

